# Laser-Schrift-Effekt wie machen?



## dav133 (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich hätte es gerne, dass ein Laser quasi mein Logo des Video schreibt. Ich habe Adobe Premiere 6/Pro und AE6.5.

 Wäre für jeden Hinweiß dankbar,

 mfg


----------



## Ausn (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

am besten wär das sicher mit AE zu realisieren.
Am einfachsten ist es mit dem shine-Plugin von Trapcode zu realisieren, dass allerdings 99USD kostet.

http://www.trapcode.com
http://www.trapcode.com/products_shine.html

Electric-Effekt-movie:
http://www.trapcode.com/movies/electric.mov
Tutorial:
http://www.trapcode.com/download/ElectricTutorial.zip

lg Ausn


----------



## dav133 (29. Januar 2005)

ja shine hab ich schon aber nach Laser sieht der electric nicht aus...


----------



## Ausn (29. Januar 2005)

dav133 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja shine hab ich schon aber nach Laser sieht der electric nicht aus...



Hm, findest du?
Beschreib doch mal genauer, wie du dir einen Laser vorstellst der eine Schrifft schreibt.
Soll man den "Laserstrahl" noch sehen?

lg Ausn


----------



## dav133 (31. Januar 2005)

yap genau der sollte schon zu sehen sein.

Dachte, dass ein Laser von oben kommt und die Konturen des Textes nachfährt, also quasi den Text "schreibt".


----------



## meta_grafix (31. Januar 2005)

Schau mal hier . Den Laser kannst Du dir relative leicht in AFX bauen und folgen lassen.

Gruß

Hier ist auch noch was.


----------

